# Brute 750 clutch shims



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have searched and searched on a thread about a clutch spacers. Now i know there are spacers in the primary pulley. Now has anyone ever removed any spacers. I know filthyredneck has but its been a while he cant remember lol. If removed which on was moved? I have a stall in my throttle and its getting old. So im trying to get stop the stall. I have almond primary and red secondary.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think there are spacers in the primary. Only secondary. And they're called shims. Only way to get rid of stall is go back to a stock primary spring, or get a maroon, which will be less noticeable.

I could be wrong. But As far as I know, no shims in primary.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep your right polaris 425 its called shims. I dont know why i was thinking that lol. Now the shims are in the primary pulley not the secondary. I have heard of people doing it but i heard there were 2 different space shims in there and was wondering if anyone has done it yet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I dont think there are spacers in the primary. Only secondary. And they're called shims. Only way to get rid of stall is go back to a stock primary spring, or get a maroon, which will be less noticeable.
> 
> I could be wrong. But As far as I know, no shims in primary.


The only thing I ever heard was a washer mod which only brings the spider...or movable part of the clutch closer to the belt at idle.

Your best bet is to set the deflection low..say 22/23mms and go with stock or one up-pink-or one more up-Maroon spring. That Almond will always give you a high stall as is.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

There is one shim in the primary clutch on my 650 sra. It is between the primary spring and the spider. These shims can be used and even stacked to a certain point to help fine tune the clutching. From what I have read you can stack as many as three without issue.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

kdixer said:


> There is one shim in the primary clutch on my 650 sra. It is between the primary spring and the spider. These shims can be used and even stacked to a certain point to help fine tune the clutching. From what I have read you can stack as many as three without issue.


agreed i read this somewhere to


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah i know there is one or two of them in the primary clutch cause its in my 750. Im trying to hear if anyone has ever removed 1 or 2 shims and if they ever run with them and what did it do?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be tearing mine apart this weekend, if you want, i'll pull the primary back apart and see what I left in it. Or I can bring you the shim that I already have out and we can compare it to what is in yours and figure it out that way. Just give me a call bro.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I just took my primary apart the other day and there was 1 shim in there by the spring. the secondary has 2 shims in between the sheaves a thin one and a lil bit thicker one but not by much.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats cool filthy i was just getting some ideas from others to see if anyone was running without shims and how it was running but havent found anyone yet. So i guess you getting your bike back this week? That is cool cant wait to go ride with the new lift you got. This stock lift lol after last weekend was unusual....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you add shims it will give you more stall take out and less stall as for no shims i dont know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Sounds like that could be his answer then. I stand corrected. Shims in the primary. Guess I just never paid attention. I only had mine apart once, to put in the maroon spring.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Its all good P425 we all make mistakes. Hek i made one starting this thread calling "shims" spacers lol. Anyways brutemike that does make since and that was what was in the back of my head but to be honest i dont want to get into something if i didnt have to. Especially pulling the wrong shim or something.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You cant pull the wrong shim if you have more then one just mic them and see how thick they are. Its easy to get to just unbolt the cover bolts and you can pull ur spring out and thats where the shims are behind the spring and they could be stuck alittle from dirt.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey brutemike are you talking about this shim in the primary or secondary? Dont get me lieing but i didnt think there was one in the secondary. There were only in the primary.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i will tearing into my clutches and will let you know


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

deadman inc said:


> Hey brutemike are you talking about this shim in the primary or secondary? Dont get me lieing but i didnt think there was one in the secondary. There were only in the primary.



Um........ There are several shims in the secondary... thats how you adjust the belt deflection...........................


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

So....I could install a maroon (or stiffer) primary spring, which would give me some stall. I could then remove a "primary" shim which would get rid of the stall. I would still have the advantages of the spring without the stall???


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

^ yes but you wont notice much difference....it wont get rid of the stall completely and you only have 1 shim behind your primary spring from the factory.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey cool wizard you couldnt of said it any better and its sounds logic. I dont know i have some friends that have brutes and they have a stall in there bike to but i dont know that is one think im not liking. Im trying to get use it but i dont know why. But every time i give it gas slow cause im waiting for the clutch to catch. I'm always afraid that i going to break something and to be honest that is normal for cause im already a walking accident lol.


----------

